# Guide dog



## dihydrogen monoxide

Is there a special term in your language for a dog that blind people use?


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Hi, yes, in Greek it's σκύλος οδηγός (skílos odigós), i.e. "guide dog".


----------



## cyberpedant

"Guide dog" is the term used in AE. "Service dog" is a more general term, extending to dogs who help out in many other ways, but is often applied to Guide dogs.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: cão-guia.


----------



## Juri

Italian: cane guida
Slovene: pes vodnik
Croate: pas vodič


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Besides the equivalent "perro guía", in Spanish there is the expression "perro lazarillo", which is a literary reference.


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:* _opaskoira_ (literally guide dog)


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Hakro said:


> *Finnish:* _opaskoira_ (literally guide dog)


 
Which part of it means the dog?


----------



## Hakro

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> Which part of it means the dog?


opas = guide
koira = dog


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch* we have a few words for what's generally called 'assistentiehonden':
- geleidehond or b*l*indengeleidehond (for blind people) [mistake corrected, see post below]
- signaalhond (for deaf people)
- ADL-hond (Algemene Dagelijkse Levensverrichtingen) (for disabled people)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

What would geleide in Dutch mean? Binden would be related to English bond I guess, meaning to connect? Am I wrong concernig binden? What is the literal meaning of geleidehond? I can see that hond is a dog.


----------



## Frank06

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> What would geleide in Dutch mean? Binden would be related to English bond I guess, meaning to connect? Am I wrong concernig binden? What is the literal meaning of geleidehond? I can see that hond is a dog.


I made a silly typo
blinden = blind (people)
geleide => guide

Frank


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Frank06 said:


> I made a silly typo
> blinden = blind (people)
> geleide => guide
> 
> Frank


 
Oh, so that's what got me worried, for a moment there I thought it had nothing to do with blind.


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:
*"chien guide d'aveugle"* (aveugle = blind)
*"chien d'aveugle"* (more commonly)

For the one who help disabled people, I don't quite know actually:
*"chien d'handicapé"* ?


----------



## jazyk

In case it is possible, shouldn't it be _chien de handicapé_, since there's an "aspirated" h in handicapé.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oops, yes, possibly.
Anyway, it mustn't be the right word (I mean "de / d"handicapé"):
*"chien de handicapé" *= 6 google hits
*"chien d'handicapé"* = 115
*
"chien d'aide aux handicapés*" might be better...


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian: *vakvezető kutya* (vak-blind, vezető-guiding, kutya=dog)

Czech: *vodící pes / slepecký pes*


----------



## ger4

In German: _Blindenhund_
- _Blinden_ < _Blinde(r)_ - 'blind person'
- _Hund_ - 'dog'


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*Собака-поводырь */sobaka povodyr/ - dog-guide
cобака - dog
поводырь - guide


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> ...
> Czech: *vodící pes / slepecký pes*


Also *vodicí pes*.

Both *vodící* and *vodicí* means _guiding_ (adjectives derived from the verb voditi). However the first form is used for a person (or an entity endowed with the will, making decisions), the other form for a tool (means).

So we use different adjectives in the following cases:
washing powder vs. woman washing linen (prací × peroucí);
sleeping bag vs. sleeping child (spací × spící);
drilling tool vs. drilling worker (vrtací × vrtající);
etc.

Sometimes we vacillate: Is the guide dog an entity autonomously making decisions or a mere tool?


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*slepecký pes* - slepecký is adjective from slepec (= blind person)
*vodicí/vodící pes* - guiding dog
*asistenční pes* - assistance dog


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:

盲導犬_moudouken =_ 盲_mou_:blind, 導_dou_:guide, 犬_ken_:dog, meaning a guiding dog for the blind.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*:

*куче водич* (kúče vódič) ['kut͡ʃɛ 'vɔdit͡ʃ] lit. _"dog guide"_
*кучиња водичи* (kúčinja vódiči) ['kut͡ʃiɲa 'vɔdit͡ʃi] pl.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Welsh:

ci *(n.m.)* tywys * - leading/guiding dog,


----------



## apmoy70

ateaofimdomar said:


> Hi, yes, in Greek it's σκύλος οδηγός (skílos odigós), i.e. "guide dog".


Or rather, "dog guide"


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *כלב נחייה* 
כלב - dog
נחייה - guide (n.)


----------



## merquiades

A seeing eye dog


----------

